# iapp et "Apple tax": quelles règles ?



## CBi (26 Octobre 2011)

Je cherche à développer une app pour iPad que je voudrais mettre à disposition gratuitement sur l'App Store, mais qui nécessitera pour fonctionner un code vendu par moi. 

La vente du code sera indépendante de l'app = pas de fonction achat in-app, et pas de lien depuis l'app vers une page web qui vend le code. J'ai le réseau de distribution nécessaire pour vendre le code à la population cible. 

Ma question est : est-ce que j'ai le droit de faire ça ? (a priori oui puisque on trouve un certain nombre d'apps qui font ça, exemple Jeppesen pour les cartes aéro) 
Et si oui, est-ce que c'est une bonne solution pour échapper à l'"Apple tac" de 30% (a priori oui aussi puisque je n'ai aucun flux financier dans l'App Store avec ce modèle )

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## CBi (29 Décembre 2011)

Puisque personne ne r&#279;agit, je me répond moi-même après avoir trouvé la solution (et m'être inscrit comme Apple Developer) :

C'est tout à fait possible, et depuis cet été la règle est très claire. Si le client est amené à la transaction via l'App Store, c'est comme si on avait un corner dans un magazin Apple = in-app purchase avec 30% des revenus à Apple. 
Exemple: l'ancienne application Kindle à partir de laquelle on pouvait directement accéder à Amazon.com et faire un achat. 


Si le client a été capté en dehors de l'écosysteme Apple et que l'iApp sert uniquement à utiliser un achat fait par ailleurs, aucune obligation de in-app purchase ni de paiement de 30%  à Apple. Exemple: la nouvelle app Kindle vers laquelle on peut envoyer du contenu acheté depuis amazon.com, mais qui ne présente plus de lien direct vers le site amazon. 


Ou alors, pour un exemple encore plus clair du fonctionnement par abonnement, voir l'application de cartes de navigation aérienne Jeppesen.


----------



## tatouille (29 Décembre 2011)

merci guigui... :rateau:


----------

